# The Gravedigger File (by Os Guiness)



## Eoghan (Feb 25, 2012)

I was told this was a classic so I persevered. It took me probably eight months to finish. There were some interesting quotes along thew way but I found the book fairly turgid. Maybe it was the style that alienated me but I found the book pretty easy to put down, hence the eight months to finish it.

What did the book say? Well it takes the form of communications from a subversive group who are trying/succeeding in corrupting the church. The gist is that the church has been subverted from within. Well if you look at the "visible church" that is. Whilst I hesitate to say someone is not a Christian liberal theology does beg the question. What I think could have been developed a little bit more is subversion through different modes, naming names perhaps such as "translations" being misapplied to The Message and the Living Bible. I know such things would date the book but without specifics, the abstract concepts remain abstract.

My favourite quote was one which stated that men take their opinions like milk and bread, whilst they can grind their own corn and bake their own bread and keep their own cow it is easier to let someone else do it.

My version of the book is an old one. I think there is a more recent revision/edition. I would like to hear from others who have read the book either the "original" or the more recent edition.


----------

